# How to add east Asian fonts in fresh installed FreeBSD 10?



## wxdcafe (Jul 14, 2014)

How to add East Asian fonts to FreeBSD 10, especially Korean fonts? My chosen locale is english_us, but the Asian fonts displayed in Firefox are horribly ugly!


----------



## t1066 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: How to add east Asian fonts in fresh installed FreeBSD 1*

I personally use x11-fonts/droid-fonts-ttf to display CJK characters. But you may look into /usr/ports/korean for additional fonts.


----------



## wxdcafe (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: How to add east Asian fonts in fresh installed FreeBSD 1*

Thank you, it's perfect, now I can install other fonts similarly.


----------



## fonz (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: How to add east Asian fonts in fresh installed FreeBSD 1*

Just remember: if the application in question uses its own hardwired/built-in fonts there's usually not a whole lot you can do, but otherwise it's the fonts themselves that are ugly, so just install (and select)  better-looking ones


----------

